# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Mua linh kiện họ đòi chuyển khoản 18tr trước mới giao hàng

## Lê quang phúc

Họ nói chuyển tiền trước rồi mới giao hàng có nên chuyển tiền trước ko anh em
Anh em có ai làm ăn như thế này ko. 
E mua linh kiện tại cnc ánh dương

----------

namsonlaser.vanhue

----------


## nnk

chuyện bình thường rồi, mình bán máy cả trăm triệu cũng ck mới xuất giao hàng, còn nếu cảm thấy không tin tưởng được thì tìm dơn vị gần nơi cư trú rồi ghé tận nơi thanh toán vác hàng về

----------


## suu_tam

Giá thế hợp lý mà. Chuyển khoản thì cũng không sợ, tưởng họ bắt bác cào thẻ games hay thẻ điện thoại thì lại khác.
Mua bán mà không bạo thì sao mua bán được.
Mình là người bán mình cũng yêu cầu trả trước. Chẳng ai cầm dao đằng lưỡi cả. Sau này làm ăn quen rồi thì lại là nhẽ khác.

----------

haignition

----------


## ktshung

Em vài lần chuyển mấy chục chiệu mà ko biết người bán ở đâu, nhưng máy phước chưa bao giờ bị lừa. Mình kỹ quá nhiều khi ko được việc bác à

----------


## motogia

ui, ray hiwin 25 giá êm quá nhỉ, chắc em mua bị nó chém rùi

----------


## CKD

Chuyện thường ngày ấy mà. Giá trị lớn hơn nhiều lần thì cũng chuyển trước thôi ạ.
Cái này còn có pháp nhân rỏ ràng. Nhiều trường hợp ngoài thông tin tài khoản ra thì mọi thứ đều ảo. Chư nói giao dịch 1 tên, ck 1 tren nữa kìa.

----------


## nhatson

> Họ nói chuyển tiền trước rồi mới giao hàng có nên chuyển tiền trước ko anh em
> Anh em có ai làm ăn như thế này ko. 
> E mua linh kiện tại cnc ánh dương


ko tin tưởng thì đến tận nơi, tiền trao cháo múc

----------


## nnk

giờ mới coi giá chi tiết, thấy sao rẻ thiệt luôn ta, ray tàu size 12 mình mua ở tung cửa đã 130 tệ/mét ( khoảng hơn 400k ) mà ray 15 bán tại HN có lợi nhuận kinh doanh rồi có 300k/mét

----------


## CKD

> giờ mới coi giá chi tiết, thấy sao rẻ thiệt luôn ta, ray tàu size 12 mình mua ở tung cửa đã 130 tệ/mét ( khoảng hơn 400k ) mà ray 15 bán tại HN có lợi nhuận kinh doanh rồi có 300k/mét


Sao so vậy được ạ. Cái gì làm nhiều bán nhiều thì rẻ à. Mình mua đồ tí hon thướng đắt  :Smile:

----------


## thucncvt

> giờ mới coi giá chi tiết, thấy sao rẻ thiệt luôn ta, ray tàu size 12 mình mua ở tung cửa đã 130 tệ/mét ( khoảng hơn 400k ) mà ray 15 bán tại HN có lợi nhuận kinh doanh rồi có 300k/mét


 Ray trung quốc giá nào cũng có nhé bác ,E mới sang đó về ,hàng gì cũng có ,xịn có nhái có ,giả có, quan trọng là mình có buôn hay không thôi
Mời mn xem

----------


## nnk

Không phải so sánh gì mà thấy nó rẻ quá, mình về ray khoảng tấn mỗi lần, cũng có chỗ bán chào giá rẻ hơn nhưng thấy loại đang xài chất lượng ổn + giá cũng hợp lí với thành phẩm nên không muốn đổi

----------


## motogia

thì ra là vậy, cảm ơn các bác, thế cho nên , cũng một khổ máy, cấu hình gọi là tương đương, mà sao có bên họ bán rẻ thế, có bên họ bán thì giá lại cao, đúng là thị trường ạ, hóa ra nó ở cái chất lượng. :Smile:

----------


## nnk

> thì ra là vậy, cảm ơn các bác, thế cho nên , cũng một khổ máy, cấu hình gọi là tương đương, mà sao có bên họ bán rẻ thế, có bên họ bán thì giá lại cao, đúng là thị trường ạ, hóa ra nó ở cái chất lượng.


hàng giá rẻ nó có thêm cái màn chất lượng không đồng nhất nữa, thời gian đầu mới làm, mình lấy ray giá rẻ, đặt đầu nhập ít thấy chất lượng cũng ổn, lần sau nhập nhiều vậy là ăn mứt gà, ray cây thì cứng cây thì mềm cây thì cong, nói chung khó lần lắm

----------


## Lê quang phúc

Cám ơn các bác, hiện tại họ đòi đưa tiền mới giao hàng, e thì ở huế còn họ ở hà nội nên chia nhỏ ra giao dịch nhiều lần, mà e công nhận chổ này giá tốt quá các bác ạ.

----------


## namsonlaser.vanhue

> Họ nói chuyển tiền trước rồi mới giao hàng có nên chuyển tiền trước ko anh em
> Anh em có ai làm ăn như thế này ko. 
> E mua linh kiện tại cnc ánh dương


giờ làm ăn khó khăn. họ làm thế là đúng rồi. Nhỡ chuyển cho bác xong hàng, bác không chuyển lại 18 triệu cho người ta thì sao, bác k tin thì bác đén tận nơi lấy hàng.

----------


## namsonlaser.vanhue

> thì ra là vậy, cảm ơn các bác, thế cho nên , cũng một khổ máy, cấu hình gọi là tương đương, mà sao có bên họ bán rẻ thế, có bên họ bán thì giá lại cao, đúng là thị trường ạ, hóa ra nó ở cái chất lượng.


hàng nào của ấy bác ạ

----------


## anhduy0410

Xem nếu đó là công ty cửa hàng có địa chỉ rõ ràng thì ok bác ơi

----------

